
Turkey summons German ambassador over satirical song - vincent_s
http://www.dw.com/en/report-turkey-summons-german-ambassador-over-satirical-song/a-19147253
======
doener
Video with English subtitles:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc)

Video with Turkish subtitles:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=349VWBGICUQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=349VWBGICUQ)

